# Einsteigertipps.



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. August 2012)

Heyho, ich werde mir nachher D3 zulegen und wollte fragen was ihr so an Einsteigertipps habt, ich habe vor einen DH zu spielen.
Was für Stats wären eher wichtig, welche nicht.
Gibt es irgendwas was ich meiden sollte? (außer dem Spiel an sich höhöhö)


----------



## floppydrive (15. August 2012)

Probier erstmal so aus was dir gefällt, alles unter Inferno kriegt man so weg und macht keine Probleme. Weiterhin werden dir die wichtigen Stats Ingame im Charaktermenü angezeigt.

Zock erstmal so durch und dann wenn du im Inferno ankommst kannst du weitersehen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. August 2012)

Okay danke.


----------



## Tzunka (15. August 2012)

Du hast im wesentlichen 2 Möglichkeiten:

A) Du spielst das Spiel so durch wie es getestet wurde und kaufst dir keine Sachen im AH. 
Die Entwickler hatten auch kein AH darauf ist es abgestimmt.
Effekt = Das Spiel ist herausfordernd aber spielbar bis Endlevel 60 (Schwierigkeitsgrad Hölle)
Herausfordernd meint das dir das Spiel schnell zeigt wenn du etwas falsch machst. Im Groben:
Normal: Trainingsmode
Alptraum: Du lernst das du neben Schaden zu verursachen auch auf Vitalität und Heilung achten mußt.
Hölle: Du lernst richte Skillungen zu erstellen die miteinander funktionieren.

 Du möchtest gerne schnell auf 60 kommen:
Du nutzt das AH und das Spiel wird dir sehr leicht vorkommen.
Spare den großteil deines Geld bis LvL15 und kaufe dir 2 1 Hand waffen mit sockel. Gibt niemals mehr als 5000 Gold für eine Waffe und 3000 für ein anderes Rüstungsteil aus bevor du um level 45 bist.
Sockel:
Waffe 1 einen möglichst guten Amethyst (gibt mit jeden Treffer Lebenspunkte)
Waffe 2 einen Rubin (Erhöht auf kleineren leveln den Waffenschaden spürbar)
Kopfsockel einen Rubin (Erhöht die Erfahrungspunkte pro Monster)

Erneuer alle 5-10 Level deine Waffen und geize nicht bei der Qualität der Edelsteine. Der Amethyst ist dein Schlüssel zum "Godmodus".
So ab Lvl 45 kannst du dann almählich anfangen Lvl60 Ausrüstung zu tragen die die Eigenschaft "vermindert Stufenanforderung" besitzen.
Um sie im Ah zu finden mußt du gezielt nach lvl60 Equipp suchen und dann die Fähigkeit in der Suchmaske einstellen. Änderst du das level nicht auf 60 werden sie dir nicht angzeigt.
Spätstens ab lvl 48 solltest du eine brauchbare 2 Handwaffe um die 400-600 Dps kaufen können, während die eigentlichen Waffen für dein LvL nur so u die 100 haben. Da du diese Waffe bis lvl 60 Tragen kannst wirst du 200.000 bis 400.000 Gold investieren müssen.
Mit Lvl50 kommst du also in den Hölle Modus, der eigentlich schon stellenweise schwierig sein kann, aber mit dem 5-8 fachen des vom Entwickler geplanten Schaden und hoher Selbstheilung ist es natürlich nur ein Kinderspiel.

Der große nachteil von  ist folgender:
Du hast zwar 30 Stunden deine Klasse gespielt aber nichts über deine Klasse gelernt da alles viel zu leicht war.
Der Inferno Modus wird dir das auf sehr schmerzhafte weise beweisen. Das ganze ist wie ein Cheatmodus der mit Infernomodus dann nicht mehr funktioniert.


Klassenwahl (Stand 1.03)

-Der *DH *ist sehr beliebt, seine Ausrüstung für Inferno ist aber extrem teuer im AH und die Klasse ist etwas schwerer zu spielen als andere.
Es Bedarf einiger Übung sich nicht treffen zu lassen und seine Verteidigunsmöglichkeiten richtig zu timen. Nicht umsonst ist diese Glaskanone die Klasse die am öftesten abstirbt.

-Unter den Ranged Klassen verzeiht der* Mage* sehr viel leichter mal einen Fehler, man kann ihn sogar als Tank bauen.   
Der Damage ist ausreichend.

-Der *WD *wird mit 1.04 sicher überarbeitet werden, vielleicht wird er dann gut.

-*Barbar* und vorallem der *Monk* sind wesntlich leichter auszurüsten und auch leichter zu spielen in inferno.


Ich habe alle 5 Klassen solo bis mindestestens Akt3 Inferno gespielt. Ausnahme ist der WD , der noch in Akt2 steht da ich hier warte ob die Klasse als Pet Klasse spielbar wird. Ansonsten interessiert er mich nicht.


Gruß
Tzunka


----------



## myadictivo (15. August 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Heyho, ich werde mir nachher D3 zulegen und wollte fragen was ihr so an Einsteigertipps habt, ich habe vor einen DH zu spielen.
> Was für Stats wären eher wichtig, welche nicht.
> Gibt es irgendwas was ich meiden sollte? (außer dem Spiel an sich höhöhö)



stats ergeben sich selbsterklärend aus dem spiel. als demonhunter halt geschicklichkeit und vitalität.
andere stats wie leben pro treffer, pro kill, % schaden in leben sind nette extras. mehr leben durch healthglobes kann man auch gebrauchen.
widerstand gegen alle elemente wird erst ab hölle interessant.

mit dem ersten char würde ich den schmied nicht ausskillen während der levelphase. blaue items halt beim händler verkaufen oder wenn die stats gut sind auch im AH. kleinvieh macht auch mist.
juwelier lohnt sich auch nicht zwingend. zumindest waren die preise für die edelsteine relativ im keller vor paar wochen. deshalb einfach auf sockelbare gegenstände achten und dort passende edelsteine rein, die haben nämlich keine levelbeschränkung und sind wirklich imba.
also bei dir halt geschicklichkeit oder vitalität in rüstungsteile. je nachdem wie oft du stirbst oder mehr schaden machen willst.

im helm entweder den exp bonus stein oder halt % leben. leveln tust du so oder so sehr schnell.
waffen hast du unter anderem die wahl zwischen leben pro treffer oder erhöhter schaden. der erhöhte schaden macht sich schon enorm bemerkbar. leben pro treffer braucht man hingegen find ich nicht wirklich zwingend in den niedrigen schwierigkeitsgraden.

setze dich mit dem AH auseinander. wenn du was gelbes findest (auch ohne level 60 und den nephalem buff finde ich wird man gradezu bombardiert mit gelben items) schau dir die stats genau an.
auch wenn der gegenstand nicht zu deiner klasse paßt, setze die auktionshaus filter auf vergleichbare werte und schau für wieviel was weggehen würde. so verkaufst du nichts zu billig.
grade die sachen aus alptraum geben teilweise richtig viel gold, weil man in dem levelbereich eben noch keine inferno sachen tragen kann mit reduzierter stufenanforderung.

so kannst du für später schonmal gold horten.

setz dir auch ein limit für einkäufe und kauf halt nur sachen, die dich wirklich weiter bringen. also bei waffen halt die dps und bei rüsse teilen die stats. aber wegen 5 geschicklichkeit mehr oder 5 vitalität brauchst du nicht zwingend ausrüstung upgraden.

und bastel dir halt ne skillung die dir liegt. ist ja jederzeit abänderbar.

demonhunter fand ich persönlich nicht wirklich smooth zu spielen, bin aber auch durchgerusht


----------



## Fremder123 (15. August 2012)

Wenn Du ingame mal Fragen hast, kannst mich gern adden. Ich weiß zwar nicht alles, tu aber so. Battletag schick ich nachher per PN.


----------



## floppydrive (15. August 2012)

Tzunka schrieb:


> -*Barbar* und vorallem der *Monk* sind wesntlich leichter auszurüsten und auch leichter zu spielen in inferno.



Und Diablo verteilt gerne Kuscheltiere


----------



## myadictivo (15. August 2012)

hehe..ja. dacht ich mir auch  möcht garnicht wissen wieviel million und rmah gewinn ich in meinen barb gebuttert hatte und immer noch akt3 am anfang steh


----------



## Caps-lock (15. August 2012)

Ich find den Monk kann man tatsächlich sehr leicht für Inferno Akt1/2 ausrüsten.
MOmentan hänge ich vorm Dicken mit den Blähungen.

Warum willst du nen DH spielen ?
Weil er laut Foren der "stärkste" Char ist oder weil du ihn spielen willst .


----------



## Fremder123 (15. August 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Warum willst du nen DH spielen ?
> Weil er laut Foren der "stärkste" Char ist oder weil du ihn spielen willst


Gegenfrage: Was macht den DH so besonders dass explizit nach dessen Spielsinn gefragt werden muss? Ich spiel auch eine DH als Main... bin ich jetzt weniger kuhl, nur weil irgendwelche Foren irgendwas sagen?



Tzunka schrieb:


> -Der *DH *ist sehr beliebt, seine Ausrüstung für Inferno ist aber extrem teuer im AH und die Klasse ist etwas schwerer zu spielen als andere.
> Es Bedarf einiger Übung sich nicht treffen zu lassen und seine Verteidigunsmöglichkeiten richtig zu timen. Nicht umsonst ist diese Glaskanone die Klasse die am öftesten abstirbt.
> 
> -Unter den Ranged Klassen verzeiht der* Mage* sehr viel leichter mal einen Fehler, man kann ihn sogar als Tank bauen.
> Der Damage ist ausreichend.


Ansichts- und sicher auch Gewohnheitssache. Während meine DH vor kurzem Akt 4 Inferno erreicht hat, sieht die Wiz schon in A2 kein Land, egal welche Skillung. Hab sie erstmal beiseite gelegt. Die DH farmt A1 im MF-Gear mit 12k Life, kein Ding. Das trau ich mir mit keinem anderen Char.

Aber weil hier allseits so speziell (warum auch immer) auf den Dämonenjäger eingegangen wird, hier mal meine Sicht der Dinge:

positiv:
- unglaublicher Burst mit passender Skillung
- generell hoher Schaden
- spaßig zu spielen
- gutes Movement mit Salto und ordentliche Defensive mit Rauchbombe/ Schattenkraft
- hohe Ausreichrate mit viel Geschicklichkeit
- bester Goldfarmchar dank den Frettchen

negativ:
- wenn getroffen frisst er ordentlich Schaden
- Ausrüstung mit passenden Stats oft kaum bezahlbar im AH (liegt aber an den Anbietern/ am Droppsystem und weniger an der Klasse)

Ansonsten würd ich auch zum Mönch raten, eine sehr solide Klasse die auch nicht so hohe Anforderungen an die Ausrüstung stellt um was zu reißen. Und grad mit hohem LoH + 2x 1H als Waffen + Reißender Wind steht er richtig geskillt einfach in der Menge und leecht vor sich hin. Besonders anspruchsvoll ist auch das nicht.^^ Akt 1 und 2 waren so kein Thema, derzeit hab ich allerdings so meine Probleme in A3, Bastion. Naja, wird schon.


----------



## xynlovesit (16. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wenn Du ingame mal Fragen hast, kannst mich gern adden. Ich weiß zwar nicht alles, *tu aber so*. Battletag schick ich nachher per PN.



Jaja, so kommen wir doch alle durch's Leben, nicht wahr.


----------



## Revan76 (16. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Jaja, so kommen wir doch alle durch's Leben, nicht wahr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fremder123 ist und bleibt eben einer der forengötter und steht nicht ohne grund in meinem buch der coolen leute. 

soll aber auch leute geben, denen es wichtiger ist, sich über zu große signaturen aufzuregen.. (...)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. August 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich find den Monk kann man tatsächlich sehr leicht für Inferno Akt1/2 ausrüsten.
> MOmentan hänge ich vorm Dicken mit den Blähungen.
> 
> Warum willst du nen DH spielen ?
> Weil er laut Foren der "stärkste" Char ist oder weil du ihn spielen willst .


´
Nein, ich spiele seit jeher "Hunter" Klassen"=)


@Rest, danke für die Tipps!


----------



## xynlovesit (18. August 2012)

Revan76 schrieb:


> soll aber auch leute geben, denen es wichtiger ist, sich über zu große signaturen aufzuregen.. (...)




Ich weiss, dass kriege ich jetzt jedes mal vorgehalten. Danke. Deutschen sind immer sehr nachträglich.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ich weiss, dass kriege ich jetzt jedes mal vorgehalten. Danke. Deutschen sind immer sehr nachträglich.


Und Amerikaner sind alle übergewichtig und ungepflegt.
Immer diese Vorurteile.


----------

